# προβατάκια (αφροί των κυμάτων)



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2011)

Από το ΛΚΝ: *προβατάκι το* YΠΟKΟΡ 1. μικρό πρόβατο. 2. (πληθ.) οι λευκοί αφροί που σχηματίζονται στην κορυφή των κυμάτων (όταν φυσάει δυνατός αέρας): _Σήμερα η θάλασσα έχει προβατάκια_.

Πώς θα πούμε αυτά τα προβατάκια (που συνοδεύουν τα μποφόρια στις θάλασσες) στα αγγλικά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

*whitecaps* και _*white horses*_
*whitecap* - a wave that is blown by the wind so its crest is broken and appears white







Walter Crane, _The horses of Neptune_​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2011)

Καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2011)

Εκεί που οι Εγγλέζοι βλέπουν λευκά άλογα και εμείς προβατάκια (λευκά προφανώς), οι αρχαίοι έβλεπαν κατσικάκια, αίγες, εξ ου και αιγιαλός και το πέλαγος το Αιγαίον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2011)

Για το Αιγαίο θυμάμαι ότι μαθαίναμε μικροί την [παρ;]ετυμολογία από τον Αιγέα, τον πατέρα του Θησέα, που είδε τα μαύρα πανιά των πλοίων που γυρνούσαν από την Κρήτη κι από την απελπισία του έπεσε και πνίγηκε στη θάλασσα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2011)

Πολύ πρόχειρα: Ο πολιτισμός στο φουρτουνισμένο Αιγαίο (Χρήστος Ντούμας).


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Ωραία από το παραπάνω αυτή η παράγραφος. Τα έχει μαζέψει όλα:

Πιο πειστική φαίνεται η ετυμολογία της λέξης αιγαίον από το αιξ (κατσίκα), παράγωγο του ομηρικού ρήματος _αΐσσω_ (πηδώ). Από τα αρχαιότερα εξημερωμένα ζώα η αίγα είναι αυτό που κατ' εξοχήν αναρριχάται, σκαρφαλώνει στους βράχους πηδώντας. Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες συνεκδοχικά συνήθιζαν να αποκαλούν «αίγες» και τα κύματα, προφανώς επειδή κι αυτά… πηδούν όταν η θάλασσα είναι αγριεμένη. Ο παραδοξογράφος Αρτεμίδωρος ο Δαλδιανός από την Έφεσο (2ος αι. μ.Χ.) είναι σαφής, όταν γράφει: «…τα μεγάλα κύματα αίγας εν τη συνηθεία λέγομεν… και το φοβερώτατον πέλαγος Αιγαίον λέγεται» («Ονειροκριτικόν» II, 12). Με παρόμοια συνεκδοχή σημερινοί νησιώτες του Αιγαίου αποκαλούν «πρόβατα» τα μεγάλα κύματα, ακριβώς όπως οι Γάλλοι («moutons»), ενώ οι Άγγλοι τα αποκαλούν «άσπρα άλογα» (white horses). Τι πιο ταιριαστό όνομα θα μπορούσε, λοιπόν, να δοθεί σε μια θάλασσα σχεδόν μονίμως φουρτουνιασμένη, γεμάτη «αίγες», παρά αυτό που την περιγράφει; Προφανώς για τον ίδιο λόγο η ακτή, όπου καταλήγουν πηδώντας «οι αίγες της αλός» (τα θαλάσσια κύματα), ονομάστηκε _αιγιαλός_ (σημ. γιαλός).​


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2011)

Περιττό να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο θεός της θάλασσας Ποσειδώνας παριστάνεται στην αρχαία και στη νεότερη τέχνη να σκίζει τη θάλασσα στην πλάτη ατίθασων λευκών αλόγων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2011)

Earion said:


> Περιττό να υπενθυμίσω...


Καλημέρα. Ναι. #2.


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2012)

Φρίξος Αριστεύς. _Τα κύματα_ (Πινακοθήκη Αβέρωφ, Μέτσοβο)​


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2016)

... ο ήλιος έκαιγε πολύ τις τελευταίες μέρες κι αυτό ήταν βέβαια προμήνυμα βροχής. Ώς το μεσημέρι ακόμη ο ουρανός απόμενε ξαστερωμένος, μα η νοτιά που έπειτα σηκώθηκε τον γέμισε με σύννεφα. Η θάλασσα *αλογιάζει *από μολυβένια κύματα.

Κοσμάς Πολίτης. _Το λεμονοδάσος_. Κεφ. 5.

Η λέξη δεν γκουγκλίζεται, κι είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος πως πρόκειται για τολμηρή λεξιπλασία του συγγραφέα, στην προσπάθειά του να αποδώσει την πιο πάνω εικόνα. Αν ήμουν ο διορθωτής του Κοσμά Πολίτη, θα επέμενα να το αλλάξει σε:* αλογατιάζει*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2016)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν γίνει αντικείμενο ειδικής μελέτης οι λεξιπλασίες του Κοσμά Πολίτη (όπως π.χ. το _σκουνξ_) - [βλ. *εδώ*), ή έστω οι τολμηρές χρήσεις κάποιων λέξεων και συμφράσεων (κάπου είδα σήμερα για _δορκαδίσιους αστραγάλους_ :) πάλι από το _Λεμονοδάσος_).


----------



## Earion (Aug 7, 2016)

Ε, πες πού το είδες, Δόκτορα! Εδώ.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 11, 2016)

Aeschylus in the Persians has the idea of the 'white horses' as the Chorus, the faithful council of the Persians, sings:-

έμαθον δ᾽ εὐρυπόροι- 
ο θαλάσσας πολιαι- 
νομένας πνεύματι λάβρῳ 
ἐσορᾶν πόντιον ἄλσος, 
πίσυνοι λεπτοδόμοις πεί- 
σμασι λα- 
οπόροις τε μαχαναῖς.

'And they have learnt to look upon the precinct of the deep when the broad-wayed sea whitens to foam beneath the tempest's blast, trusting in their finely wrought cables and their devices which give passage to their army.'

Or, as Gilbert Murray translates it:-

'We have turned us to the sea, and no fear is in our mind;
With our bridges cable-woven we have climbed from steep to steep;
We have seen the waves whiten in the fury of the wind,
We have faced the holy places of the deep.'


----------



## Inachus (Aug 21, 2016)

Earion said:


> Περιττό να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο θεός της θάλασσας Ποσειδώνας παριστάνεται στην αρχαία και στη νεότερη τέχνη να σκίζει τη θάλασσα στην πλάτη ατίθασων λευκών αλόγων.



Π.χ. στον Όμηρο:
ὣς ἄρα φωνήσας ἵμασεν καλλίτριχας ἵππους
ἵκετο δ' εἰς Αἰγάς, ὅθι οἱ κλυτὰ δώματ' ἔασιν.
(Οδύσσεια, ε 380-381)

Ο Ποσειδώνας, αφού ταλαιπώρησε τον Οδυσσέα, μαστιγώνει τα άλογά του και πλησιάζει προς τις Αιγές. Σύμφωνα με το σχολικό βιβλίο, οι Αιγές ήταν κωμόπολη της Αχαΐας αλλά και πόλη της Ευβοίας, όπου υπήρχε ναός του Ποσειδώνα.


----------

